
Fix your hunchback posture - fantastick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTV6UCh-yhs
======
jmnicolas
I believe it was first posted on Lifehacker.

The "hunchback posture" is not just a matter of aesthetics : in my case it
affects my cervical and it leads to migraines. My physiotherapist showed me a
similar exercise that seems to help (plus of course the massages).

